# gevarm



## gp (Feb 28, 2006)

i recently found an old gervarm 22lr semiauto in my fathers collection. i was. it appears in good shape but the mag was missing. i was curious if anybody has info on these rifles or where i can find parts for it. i have found mags for a model a6 and a7, however i can't find a model number on this one. it has an AR stamped behind the rear sight but i am not sure what that means. any info on this rifle would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*Without photos it's difficult to identify your rifle.* Guessing, I'd say it's probably a model E1. These E1 models are easy to identify. They are a takedown model which fires on the open bolt. *No firing pin* as this is a wedge-shaped bar milled into the face of the bolt and gives you double ignition as it strikes on two sides of the rim. *No extractor or ejector*. When the gun fires the bolt blows rearward and the casing hits an ear on the magazine and is ejected to the side. The finish on the alloy receiver is a black crinkle paint. The E1 can use BOTH the 8-rd and 20-rd mags. Both mags are *VERY* difficult to find for sale. The 8-rds usualy run in the $60 to $85 range and 20-rd _(WHEN you can find one for sale)_ are usually $95 to $175. I saw one at a large dealer's table in a local (central FL) gun show a couple of years ago where the asking price was $300! Below is a picture of my Model E1 shown in takedown mode with both magazines. These are great little plinkers and are very reliable. *Not recommended for SERIOUS target work.* Good luck on your quest for a magazine of either capacity. FFF

[/img]


















Yes, there IS a place for all of God's creatures: right next to the potatoes and gravy.


----------



## gp (Feb 28, 2006)

I believe you are right FFF. on this rifle being an E1, as mine is the same looking as yours. Since my first post i have found an 8 rnd mag and got some shooting time in. I have to say this .22 is very reliable and lots of fun. I just wish parts and info. about the Gevarm weren't so hard to find. thanks alot for your reply.


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi gp. Happy to hear you found a mag. They are few and far between.

I learned something new about them this week that should be a warning to anyone looking for the 20-rd mags. I sent photos to another person posting of a Gevarm 20-rd mag and asked if he had any. He replied that he had one for sale at a reasonable price and I ordered it. When it arrived it turned out to LOOK nearly identical to a Gevarm mag but although it would fit the mag well of my E1 (but not in my A model). It's stamped "MADE IN ITALY" so I assume it was for one of the Bingham .22s.

For future reference. here are photos showing the difference in these mags. The Italian mag WILL NOT FUNCTION in the Gevarm (French).










They are GREAT guns, but if you ever tire of it, PLEASE let me know. I'm always in the market for another one. Best regards, FFF


----------

